
Taskbook: Like Trello but for the Terminal - oparitoku
https://github.com/klauscfhq/taskbook#--taskbook
======
laumars
Looks pretty but I really really _really_ wish developers wouldn't use true
colour escape sequences because anyone who uses white shells (or any colour
other than black) then cannot use your tool.

[https://i.imgur.com/GE0XAfu.png](https://i.imgur.com/GE0XAfu.png)

~~~
JdeBP
Enjoy bright yellow on white. The author's blurb (q.v.) for this other to-do
list tool says that colour customization is not in version 2.

* [https://screenshots.debian.net/package/devtodo](https://screenshots.debian.net/package/devtodo)

~~~
laumars
That doesn't use true colour escape codes though so you can at least redefine
the colour palette in your terminal. eg:

[https://i.imgur.com/s2tGVHW.png](https://i.imgur.com/s2tGVHW.png)

That said, it uses the "intense" palette which seems odd considering the
regular colours would have sufficed.

------
nine_k
On a related note: I very much wish Org Mode had decent support outside Emacs.

It's great, well thought-out in many ways, and supports many types of
workflows. I sorely lack a web tool for it to share with others.

~~~
rudolfwinestock
There's an extension for Org Mode for Visual Studio Code.

[https://github.com/ajtoo/vscode-org-mode](https://github.com/ajtoo/vscode-
org-mode)
[https://marketplace.visualstudio.com/items?itemName=tootone....](https://marketplace.visualstudio.com/items?itemName=tootone.org-
mode)

There's also an Android app called Orgzly which supports Org Mode files.

[http://www.orgzly.com/](http://www.orgzly.com/)

~~~
million_words
Orgzly is really nice, have been using it for a long time

------
OskarS
Those screenshots are extremely slick. What terminal is that, and what styling
options is it using?

~~~
gkoberger
Seems like it's probably slightly Photoshopped, however Hyper
([https://hyper.is/](https://hyper.is/)) comes really close.

~~~
OskarS
That does look nice, but... hmm... Electron? I don't usually have a problem
with Electron, but I kinda think terminals in particular should be as light as
possible. No harm in testing it, I suppose.

~~~
Cthulhu_
Yeah there's also a terminal emulator built into VS Code, but it seems that
every release they add a heap of features to it which I feel like are already
present in existing emulators - feels like reinventing the wheel and I'm not
sure about the benefits yet.

Besides of course ease in styling with css and hackability.

~~~
Tyriar
Hi, I build the terminal in VS Code and am a maintainer on xterm.js. There is
some reinventing of the wheel happening but that's because xterm.js is the
best option out there for building a terminal in a web context. As WorldMaker
mentioned though, it's open source and a communal effort, so anyone can pick
it up and build a terminal that runs in a browser or Electron with ease.

------
catacombs
I love Org-mode for organizing to-do lists for complicated projects. This is
great for completing short-term tasks.

~~~
mark_l_watson
I just started using org-mode recently and I also saw some overlap.

From the readme it looks like it is single user - like org-mode. I wonder is
any organizations have developed group/multi-user features for org-mode?

~~~
nextos
There's org-trello, but I think it's not perfect.

Probably a good organizational org-mode policy would be to sync using git.
Unless the pace is too fast.

Incidentally, there's many nice ways to make org-agenda look like a kanban.

------
k__
Half-OT: Is there something like Trello, but with a good smartphone UI?

I found scrolling between the columns a bit cumbersome...

~~~
nambit
This is the perfect android kanban like App I've used with intuitive UI:
[https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.sauce.agil...](https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.sauce.agile&hl=en)

------
nige123
This is a bit like 123.do a Perl 6 powered command line app:

[https://perl6advent.wordpress.com/2017/12/18/perl6-powered-w...](https://perl6advent.wordpress.com/2017/12/18/perl6-powered-
work-flow/)

------
sspencer
This is very cool but unfortunately it looks a bit rough in Solarized Dark
since some of the output defaults to black text.

Suggestion: configurable text colors. You already have a config file. I may
try to hack it together myself later - if I get it working I'll make a PR.

Overall though this is a cool idea and looks very well executed. Nice work!

------
yoz-y
How is this "like Trello"? Trello is not just a task manager is is very
specifically a kansan board. The possibility to see all of the cards in
columns is essential and this, at least in screenshots does not have it.

~~~
owens99
In one way you are right, however, many people use Trello as a to-do list
instead of as Kanban.

~~~
czechdeveloper
So, like it's "like to-do list", not "like Trello". That is big difference.

------
foobarbecue
How does it compare to taskwarrior?

------
silves89
I like the look of this. Why would I use it over Taskwarrior?

------
blorenz
This is great. The command line arguments are a bit obtuse at times. It would
be stellar if there was an --interactive mode or a --shell mode, at the
minimum.

------
rvense
This looks fantastic! Good work.

It'd be lovely if this could synchronize with Trello. They do have an API :)

------
buraksarica
Please don't get me wrong. Is this for people who works on non-desktop OSes? I
mean what's the point of a command line task manager on a desktop? RAM usage?

~~~
jareds
Several reasons. 1\. If you live in a terminal it's easier to stay in that
terminal instead of switching to a new window to deal with your task manager,
then switching back to your terminal. 2\. It's quicker to type one command
with all it's options instead of using a GUI and selecting multiple options.
3\. IN my case as a blind programmer I find it easier to use as many command-
line tools as possible instead of dealing with possible accessibility issues
in a GUI.

~~~
willio58
4\. Personal preference

------
yakshaving_jgt
I love this kind of thing, but it isn't fair to say it is "like Trello".
Trello is an online collaborative kanban board. While Taskbook looks great,
AFAICT, it isn't kanban, and it isn't collaborative.

------
rambojazz
I was expecting C with ncurses, but what I found was javascript.

~~~
Cthulhu_
It's open source; if you believe C and ncurses are a better choice, you can
make an alternative client that supports the same format.

~~~
JdeBP
It's not really a "client", note. There is no server involved. It's just a
standalone utility that reads/writes a database stored in a file in JSON. The
database format is undocumented.

~~~
million_words
I think is just key-value pairs stored in JSON, keys are ids and values object
with this properties:
[https://github.com/klauscfhq/taskbook/blob/master/lib/item.j...](https://github.com/klauscfhq/taskbook/blob/master/lib/item.js)
Pretty minimal

~~~
JdeBP
You think that; but since it is undocumented, you don't know.

~~~
million_words
cat ~/.taskbook/storage/storage.json and you can see it. Overall a very well
documented repo if you ask me

~~~
JdeBP
You are confusing one particular data set with actual documentation of a
database schema. Your notion of what "well documented" is seems to be an
extraordinarily low bar, given that you apply it to the case where there is
_no doco at all_.

~~~
million_words
It is just a JSON file no need of what you are talking about but agree to
disagree

------
moretai
Looks pretty!

------
kimi
Like taskwarrior, then? (but the layout is nicer)

------
mklopets
Hah, I was building something almost identical to this a few months ago. Very
nice!

------
chrstphrhrt
It's really nice!

However, I can't stop thinking "tuberculosis".

------
csmnpsc
added 122 packages from 41 contributors in 2.462s

I'm giving it a go, looks good and the shortcuts flow well when typing them:

tb -t @personal Finish groceries

